# update; startx nur mit rootrechten

## Gentoo-kid

Hallo, wie die Ueberschrift schon sagt, kann ich ab gestern nur noch als root den x-server starten.

Wie schaffe ich das jetzt, wie frueher auch,  als user,  ohne setuid ( zu setzen oder per use flag neu zu kompillieren) ?

----------

## Christian99

was ist denn genau das problem, wenn du als nicht root startest? konsolenausgabe/xorg.log

----------

## Gentoo-kid

Nach startx bekomme ich die Meldung  can not move /var/log/Xorg.0.log /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old

```

less /mnt/usb/Xorg.0.log | grep EE

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[    53.693] Initializing built-in extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[    54.077] (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the GLX module; please check in your X

[    54.077] (EE) NVIDIA(0):     log file that the GLX module has been loaded in your X

[    54.077] (EE) NVIDIA(0):     server, and that the module is the NVIDIA GLX module.  If

[    54.077] (EE) NVIDIA(0):     you continue to encounter problems, Please try

[    54.077] (EE) NVIDIA(0):     reinstalling the NVIDIA driver.

[    54.777] (EE) AIGLX: reverting to software rendering

[    62.135] (EE) Server terminated successfully (0). Closing log file.
```

----------

## Christian99

hm, sagt mir jetzt nix, aber da es nach einem update war: könte es sein, dass der nvidiatreiber geupdatet wurde und du noch das alte kernelmodul geladen hast? das würdest du im dmesg sehen. da steht dann sowas wie "driver versions not matching" oder so ähnlich. dann müsstest du das nvidia modul neu laden. 

```
modprobe -r nvidia; modprobe nvidia
```

----------

## gendjaral

 *Gentoo-kid wrote:*   

> Nach startx bekomme ich die Meldung  can not move /var/log/Xorg.0.log /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old
> 
> ```
> 
> less /mnt/usb/Xorg.0.log | grep EE
> ...

 

Was hat es eigentlich mit dem unerwartetem Log-Verzeichnis auf sich? Und warum wird dann in "/var/log/" gesucht?

----------

